# The incarnation and Jesus' miracles?



## moselle (Dec 23, 2008)

Another question on Jesus' diety. I was listening to a sermon (NOT reformed but recommended by a friend) and here's a portion of what the pastor said.

"The Son of Man can do *nothing* of Himself..." Jesus set aside his diety because he was determined to live life as a human being, directed by God (the Father) under the power of the Holy Spirit. Therefore, if Jesus did his miracles as God, I'm impressed, but I'm not compelled to follow in his footsteps (i.e. follow Jesus' teaching and perform miracles). But He showed us what is possible with anyone who doesn't have sin and those of us who are saved have had our sin erased. Therefore I am dissatisfied with my "regular" life and see the need to pursue a "lifestyle of miracles."

(Now in a sermon a few weeks ago, he was teaching on the loaves and fishes and said that the reason Jesus was able to do this miracle was because He first gave thanks...)

So my question is, what is this saying about the Diety of Jesus? Did Jesus perform miracles because He was God, or because he had a sinless relationship with the Father and was filled with the Holy Spirit? My brain is so befuddled.


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 23, 2008)

Jesus did not set aside his diety. For example, among other attributes, He was omnipotent (He stilled the storm with a word), omniscient (He knew people's thoughts), and claimed equality with God (before Abraham was, I AM...). Here are a few Scripture references:

Col 2:9 For in him dwelleth all the fulness of the Godhead bodily. 

Mat 1:23 Behold, a virgin shall be with child, and shall bring forth a son, and they shall call his name Emmanuel, which being interpreted is, God with us.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 23, 2008)

Jesus, in becoming the Last Adam, operated in the world according to his humanity. He submitted to his Father's will, as man should submit in everything to God. He acted in all cases not directly by his divine ability or prerogatives, but by means of the Spirit's power, even as Christians ought to act.

For this reason, he would not be swayed by the devil's temptation to turn stones into bread in the wilderness--although he certainly could have done so, and satisfied his human hunger. But the Spirit had driven him INTO the wilderness. Jesus knew he could not be obedient to the Father, and feed himself. He was to wait, and wait he did, until the angels were sent to minister to him.

Jesus was living the perfect *human* life. That is why he does nothing of himself or for himself, but is completely dependent upon the Spirit's power for his ministry activity, and upon the will of the Father for his direction.


----------



## Whitefield (Dec 23, 2008)

moselle said:


> Another question on Jesus' diety. I was listening to a sermon (NOT reformed but recommended by a friend) and here's a portion of what the pastor said.
> 
> "The Son of Man can do *nothing* of Himself..." Jesus set aside his diety because he was determined to live life as a human being, directed by God (the Father) under the power of the Holy Spirit. Therefore, if Jesus did his miracles as God, I'm impressed, but I'm not compelled to follow in his footsteps (i.e. follow Jesus' teaching and perform miracles). But He showed us what is possible with anyone who doesn't have sin and those of us who are saved have had our sin erased. Therefore I am dissatisfied with my "regular" life and see the need to pursue a "lifestyle of miracles."
> 
> ...



So in this sermon we have the Father and the Holy Spirit active, I wonder what the second person of the Trinity was doing ... cosmic coffee break? taking a nap? And where was the deity laid aside to?


----------

